# Game #2: 76ers @ Suns



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Woot! Can we get a win or a double double from the rookie?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

So I think that the Suns don't have anything left. Hill needs to be sat until his knee is better. 32% is pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah.. I want us to hit rock bottom.. but if this is any indication, we may find new lows. This team is going to be bad. Jared Dudley should not be one of your top 3 players on any team, and that is what he is here. Gonna get my scout on.. hopefully we don't screw this up.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

For the love of god please tell me there is no siblings in this draft. I can't take another year of us taking the 'other' sibling.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol start the clock now. How long before Nash gets restless and wants a trade? He can say how he wants to be a Sun til the end. Wait til losing settles in.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Sixers 103, Suns 83*


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Starters went 7-35 tonight.... Not really Morris' fault. He was good.


----------

